# Update with my Greenhouse



## blondie (Sep 11, 2020)

Hi Hope everyone is well?

I havn't really been around on here for a few years now, jumping on periodically. But I am trying to be more active again and re-entre the world again.

Last year I finally, decided that the greenhouse was not big enough. So after doing a lot of number crunches and what needed and could be done. In the end I finally decided to go with an extention on to the existing greenhouse. So called in the best mate for the help in building the inside but that went wrong as all my deliveries, got mucked up to me and I ended up having to build the frame on my own. Then when my mate arrived and as the delivery was screwed helped me glaze the greenhouse which is decided to through it down on the both of use but we finally got it done.











Once all the frame work was up!! we could finally start cutting in to the orginal greenhouse so we could extend all the insulation and get on to the benching.




A year on and the Phrag's all have there own Ebb and Flow units and all the seedlings have a growing area, plus I finally have a potting area as well.





poems about tenacity

Has worked rather well this year as some, of the hottest days we had far and few between. The greenhouse has had a better enviroment in the heat and not get stupidly hot in there.


----------



## Ray (Sep 11, 2020)

Nice!

I went from 35 years of greenhouse growing to none at all.....I'm jealous.


----------



## abax (Sep 11, 2020)

Very good job! All the plants look very happy.


----------



## musa (Sep 12, 2020)

I envie you, as I'm only growing in my living room!
Did you ever had problems with rot in using wooden shelves?


----------



## blondie (Sep 12, 2020)

Thanks

To be honest I've never suffered with rot on the benches, I always use tanislised wood where every I have not used tanislised it is treated with a paint. 
What I really suffer with is woodlice and centipedes eating the, wood more than anything


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 12, 2020)

Nice! Thanks for sharing. My collection numbers have also been flood and ebb, and I hadn’t been here much either. Lots of things going on and not as many things flowering. I’ve worked in greenhouses since 1998 and except for a month where I snuck my plants into a huge greenhouse complex where I was temporarily working, have been very envious of greenhouse growing conditions for orchids


----------



## NYEric (Sep 14, 2020)

Welcome back, thanks for sharing, congrats.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Sep 14, 2020)

Looking good! I am jealous. My grow room is pretty packed at the moment, and I could really use an extension.


----------



## chris20 (Sep 14, 2020)

Looking good.


----------



## blondie (Sep 16, 2020)

Thanks there is still some tweaking that needs to be done. But when dose that ever change. I'm happy that everything has done hase really help with the culture of the plants.


----------



## Guldal (Sep 16, 2020)

Congrats, blondie! Nice to see your efforts bear fruit!


----------



## blondie (Sep 19, 2020)

Thank you hoping the success carries on to all the plants


----------



## abax (Sep 20, 2020)

Blondie, here is the future problem. Once you have a greenhouse, you get
more plants. Then you need more greenhouse. Build more greenhouse...
more plants. A pleasantly vicious cycle. ;>)


----------



## blondie (Sep 21, 2020)

Nope this will have to do me for life lol, or I'll have to think about converting the loft


----------



## Guldal (Sep 21, 2020)

blondie said:


> ....this will have to do me for life lol, or I'll have to think about converting the loft (sic!)


Yup, there we go... just thinking the thought brought you one step further down the slipper(y) slope! 

Can you hear the whispering: "Blondie, come to the dark side....come, come, come, Blondie, come...."!


----------



## blondie (Sep 21, 2020)

Hahahaha it will end up being what are the bills when it comes to heating in the winter.

I am currently saving to convert the roofing from Hort glass to 12mm twin walled pollycarb to help with the heat. Also looking at potentially, giving the outside a second skin of types.

I want to try and make it as sustainable and cheap running as possible really. I have even considered moving the greenhouse closer to the house as well but that would require some serious work.


----------



## Tlynnt66 (Oct 13, 2020)

blondie said:


> Hi Hope everyone is well?
> 
> I havn't really been around on here for a few years now, jumping on periodically. But I am trying to be more active again and re-entre the world again.
> 
> ...




Very nice and clean setup! Is that a stanhopea back there on the right I am seeing? Also like the Alocasia! I just obtained a Dark Star


----------



## blondie (Oct 13, 2020)

Tlynnt66 said:


> Very nice and clean setup! Is that a stanhopea back there on the right I am seeing? Also like the Alocasia! I just obtained a Dark Star



Thanks it's Coelogyne multiflora I do have a Stanhopea but that's right down by the door. The other is Colocasia Black Coral


----------

